

Things I learnt as a CEO in 2012 - zippykid
https://www.zippykid.com/2013/01/01/the-lessons-i-learned-in-2012/

======
nroach
Interesting, I wouldn't have thought that #5 would be one of the "top lessons"
but it makes sense. I often struggle with the cheerleader function that is
inherent in promoting a business and part of that is acknowledging that there
are expectations that surround executive communication.

~~~
zippykid
nroach, I can't speak for others. But I've struggled with the whole 'marketing
a product' thing. It's easy for me to make a good product, it's harder for me
to tell people about it.

Something about my past has made me think that if I tell people about how
awesome my product is, is gloating. So, I'd just say it.. "It doesn't suck"..
which is a funny way of saying it's awesome. But if you don't know me, it may
look like I don't think it's worth trying.

